# Guns and Airplanes



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Has anyone here taken their handguns with them on a flight recently?

I'll be flying from Corpus Christi Texas to Atlanta Georgia by way of Houston on Continental, and haven't yet decided if I want to take the gun. If I do, I'll probably take the Keltec P3AT to minimize size and financial risk.

The requirements to take your handgun with you don't look too daunting (placed in hard-sided case with a lock, ammo stored in original container), but I'm wondering if:

1) you get "extra" unwanted attention because you go to the airport with a handgun,

2) your handgun actually arrives at your destination,

3) is it worth the hassle?

Thanks,

WM


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

My sister has had a suitcase end up on the wrong side of the country. I wouldn't risk losing a handgun. Besides, if it's on the conveyer in the wrong airport, someone could snatch it. Or snatch it before you see it come around the bend. If you could store it in a suitcase so it wasn't identifiable, possibly. But I don't know what the rules are.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> The requirements to take your handgun with you don't look too daunting (placed in hard-sided case with a lock, ammo stored in original container),
> WM


I'm wondering where you saw these requirements. The latest airline requirements I have seen do not allow for any locked baggage at all. Locks are cut off of checked bags if they are not caught at check in so I don't see them allowing a locked gun case. I usually fly 3 - 4 times per month but have never really investigated brining a gun along so I'm curious about this.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Not a complicated process and no real "extra" attention. Get to the airport 30 t0 60 minutes early. Check in at the counter and let them know you are transporting a handgun. Open your suitcase and unlock the container, the handgun must, of course, be unloaded. Make sure you have a TSA lock on your suitcase (for their access), you can buy one at Walgreens or a similar store. The only issue I've run into is that some airlines require that you transport the ammo in a separate checked bag (not in the TSA rules, but, what can you do). I fly from California to Oklahoma and travel with a handgun frequently. Some airports will take your bag at the counter, others will send you to a screening area. Just call the airline you are traveling with to ensure you follow "their" rules.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> I'm wondering where you saw these requirements. The latest airline requirements I have seen do not allow for any locked baggage at all. Locks are cut off of checked bags if they are not caught at check in so I don't see them allowing a locked gun case.


I'm assuming he means a locked gun case inside of a suitcase although I could be wrong. If that was the case (no pun intended), a lock would be fine.

-Jeff-


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Just OC and stroll right on through. I seriously doubt they'll have a problem with it. :anim_lol:


----------



## roryh23 (Jan 11, 2008)

how is it going I work at the airport for TSA and I can tell you that it is a locked hard sided case inside of a bag. you are required to declare the firearm to the airline and you will have to fill out a form. if you are worried about locking the bag as well you can purchase some locks for the bag that are TSA approved meaning that we have the master key to all of those locks I do not recommend those for the gun case because they can be pretty cheap. Just to let you know it is supposedly illegal for the airline to mark the outside of your bag stating that there is a firearm inside, and I have only seen those stickers on bags coming in from Canada. The bag should be screened in front of you then transported to the appropriate area for your carrier. also if you are bringing ammo with you it needs to be in the manufacturers box or something similar, and the firearm can not be loaded during travel.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

roryh23 said:


> how is it going I work at the airport for TSA and I can tell you that it is a locked hard sided case inside of a bag. you are required to declare the firearm to the airline and you will have to fill out a form. if you are worried about locking the bag as well you can purchase some locks for the bag that are TSA approved meaning that we have the master key to all of those locks I do not recommend those for the gun case because they can be pretty cheap. Just to let you know it is supposedly illegal for the airline to mark the outside of your bag stating that there is a firearm inside, and I have only seen those stickers on bags coming in from Canada. The bag should be screened in front of you then transported to the appropriate area for your carrier. also if you are bringing ammo with you it needs to be in the manufacturers box or something similar, and the firearm can not be loaded during travel.


Thanks. I still haven't decided if I want to risk this, but I am thinking about taking my gun with me, mostly for the experience (as well as personal safety).

I don't know how dangerous downtown Atlanta is, but I do know that Georgia has reciprocity with Texas.



Dsig1 said:


> I'm wondering where you saw these requirements. The latest airline requirements I have seen do not allow for any locked baggage at all. Locks are cut off of checked bags if they are not caught at check in so I don't see them allowing a locked gun case. I usually fly 3 - 4 times per month but have never really investigated brining a gun along so I'm curious about this.


Its fairly easy to find the rules posted at the American Airlines site. Look under baggage, and then under firearms, I think.

Continental Airlines took a bit more searching. I finally found the rules under Sporting Equipment in the Baggage section, as opposed to the "Dangerous Goods" section. (http://www.continental.com/web/en-U...rts.aspx?SID=30FB6E6E4BA9412D927D8F131056C35C)

If I decide to take my Keltec along, I'll let you know how it turns out.

WM


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Just OC and stroll right on through. I seriously doubt they'll have a problem with it. :anim_lol:


I remember when we did that.
But it better be unloaded.

AFS


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Wandering Man said:


> I don't know how dangerous downtown Atlanta is, but I do know that Georgia has reciprocity with Texas.


I have a friend in atlanta. Depends (as in any major metropolitan area) WHERE downtown. His wife is BIG TIME afraid of guns. He has still started to carry more. Watch out for restricted areas of cary. No alchohol served on premise, usual gov school etc of course. I am not sure of busines rights, although i know some are "Gun Free Zones". 
I do know my friend said a lot of LEO's will especially get people in the "alchohol served on premise" part. Apparently GA HB89 is aiming to remove carry restrictions, but has gone back to debate.

I just came back from there in January after going down to take a pistol course with him. I chose to borrow one of his firearms. But i had that option.
Let us know


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

After standing in my socks on the slushy floor at Newark waiting to get felt up by some Pakistani who has worn the same gloves all day, we leased a Mooney.

No lines, well used gloves, or metal detectors. Drive up to the plane and transfer your luggage.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

submoa said:


> After standing in my socks on the slushy floor at Newark waiting to get felt up by some Pakistani who has worn the same gloves all day, we leased a Mooney.
> 
> No lines, well used gloves, no metal detectors. Drive up to the plane and transfer your luggage.


Now your talking. :smt033
How far were you going in that Mooney?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

submoa said:


> After standing in my socks on the slushy floor at Newark waiting to get felt up by some Pakistani who has worn the same gloves all day, we leased a Mooney.
> 
> No lines, well used gloves, no metal detectors. Drive up to the plane and transfer your luggage.


Well that certainly would be one answer.

But its been 40 years since I've been in a private aircraft (Mooney, Cessna, and Beechcraft), and since I never formally took the private lessons (I was in my middle teens at the time), I don't think I would get very far.

I could probably get in the air, and maybe even manage a bumpy landing, but don't ask me how to navigate.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Just OC and stroll right on through. I seriously doubt they'll have a problem with it.


I took your advice, and some nice gentlemen came running up and escorted me out of the airport.

Now I seem to be on an island someplace south of Florida. They said something about a nice looong vacation.

Its kinda hot here, and I have three roommates who don't speak English.

Let ya know more as I figure out what kind of vacation this is.

They promised that they have more activities planned for me.

WM


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

You knew it had to be a fancy Island Nation because of the orange clothes they gave you wear. They will give you a tour of the highway system soon and let you pick up a few papers as you go. Sweet.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow! We are up early today with some really loud, really funky music.

I think we are going to go surfing today, they said something about water boards.

I'm still having problems understanding my roomies. But they all like turn one direction, get on their knees and start bowing and muttering three times a day.

That's cool, though. It gives me time to read.

WM


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> Wow! We are up early today with some really loud, really funky music.
> 
> I think we are going to go surfing today, they said something about water boards.
> 
> ...


I understand that just outside the resort you can pick up some really good cigars.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

submoa said:


> I understand that just outside the resort you can pick up some really good cigars.


Yeah, but I don't smoke. It really messes up my sinuses.

Speaking of sinuses, I guess I misunderstood what they were talking about when I said I thought we were going surfing today.

The water board is really an elaborate way to clean out your sinuses.

After half an hour on it, my sinuses are as clean as a whistle. They kept pouring water in, and stuff kept pouring out.

Seems like it did a good job, because the guys helping me were getting all excited, yelling and hootin' and hollerin and stuff. They kept asking me questions, too. But I was so busy trying to blow the water out, I couldn't understand what they were saying.

Not sure what's in store next.

If any of you guys want an opportunity of a lifetime, though, I'll be glad to recommend you.

Actually, come to think of it, that may have been what they were asking me. I think I get extra credit here if I can give them some names for new customers.

Who wants me to recommend them?

Just give me a holler, and I'll have them put your name on the list.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, I went in for my daily sinus treatment today, and the guys were asking me about my friends (they must work on commission, or something).

Anyway, all I can say is: Charlie, Tony, Todd, Baldy (and a few others) expect a knock on your door in the next couple of days.

But really, this place is great. You'll love it!

Nice sauna, good for your sinuses, plenty of exercise, interesting music, and a good place to maybe learn a foreign language (though I'm not quite sure what language it is). Also, they give you lots of time for meditation, even if the yoga positions seem a little weird.

Well, gotta go now.

My roomies are redecorating the room, or something. I think they're trying to make it wider.

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

WM

Take a look at www.georgiacarry.org

The latest (Feb/March) issue of Concealed Carry has an article regarding Georgia gun laws and they are a bit scary. Not at all what I thought they would be.

Have a nice trip if you ever get off that Island. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TOF said:


> WM
> 
> Take a look at www.georgiacarry.org
> 
> ...


Thanks, TOF. But it doesn't look like I'll get a chance to challenge their laws.

... uh, I'm sorry about not mentioning you or FHF to the guys here. I figured your retired and on a fixed income, so you couldn't afford whatever it is that they are selling.

And FHF? Well, I'm afraid he'd intimidate the staff and scare the other guests. I mean, the staff all wear combat gear and carry rifles and guns, but still, once he goes into one of his frenzies, no telling what could happen.

As far as the guests, they are all pretty modest. You don't see any skin, and with FHF running around half-naked, you know ...

Please don't tell him I said those things!

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I woke up really early this morning. My roomies finished their expansion, and imagine my suprise when the new room lead right out into the woods (or would you call it a jungle?). 

They were excited about showing me some new arts and crafts. We lashed together som palm fronds and sticks and made the sweetest little boat. 

Right now, they are trying to teach me how to sail. Not sure where this thing is going to take us. 

I'll let you know later. Its still dark outside and hard to see exactly where we are going.

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Well, I went in for my daily sinus treatment today, and the guys were asking me about my friends (they must work on commission, or something).
> 
> Anyway, all I can say is: Charlie, Tony, Todd, Baldy (and a few others) expect a knock on your door in the next couple of days.
> 
> ...


Dude, Lucky! It's sounds like you're having a great time. I could use some of that nasal cleansing because I'm all stuffed up.

I hear when people like that meditate they like for someone to read them the bible. You should try it and see what their reaction is.
Thanks for giving them my name but dang, I haven't got that call yet. I'll look forward to hearing about your exciting adventures.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I hear when people like that meditate they like for someone to read them the bible. You should try it and see what their reaction is.


Gee Tony, that's an excellent idea. I'm sorry I didn't try that before we left.

Just had the awfulest thing happen. As we got close to Florida, my roomies decided to bail. I wanted to get on back home, so they just jumped out and started wading ashore.

Florida has some mighty big, hungry alligators ...

... well, maybe not so hungry now.

Anyway, I'm headed west now, with my sights on the Texas coast.

WM


----------

